# The Valley of Vision!



## ww

I'm so excited. Just received my Leatherbound "Valley of Vision" Puritan Prayerbook. Looking forward to praying as the Puritans prayed as part of my Devotional life.


----------



## Happy2BHome

whitway said:


> I'm so excited. Just received my Leatherbound "Valley of Vision" Puritan Prayerbook. Looking forward to praying as the Puritans prayed as part of my Devotional life.



I have one too and it is one of my favorite books. Often times when I am reading it I wonder if these people were not a different religion. They had such a rich faith.


----------



## The Deeps

Love it!


----------



## Quickened

It is an absolutely fantastic read!


----------



## CDM

whitway said:


> I'm so excited. Just received my Leatherbound "Valley of Vision" Puritan Prayerbook. Looking forward to praying as the Puritans prayed as part of my Devotional life.



Just got the same thing a few days ago. Enjoy, I have.


----------



## LawrenceU

You'll love it.


----------



## PresbyDane

I just got my "Treasury of Daily Prayer" from concordia publishing house


----------



## OPC'n

I have it on my ipod.


----------



## Knoxienne

"*Often times when I am reading it I wonder if these people were not a different religion. They had such a rich faith*."

Well said. Looking at the state of the Church today in modern America, it's not an unreasonable thought at all. I get the same exact feeling when reading Samuel Rutherford, or even Dabney's and Thornwell's writings.


----------



## Grace Alone

Happy2BHome said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. Just received my Leatherbound "Valley of Vision" Puritan Prayerbook. Looking forward to praying as the Puritans prayed as part of my Devotional life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one too and it is one of my favorite books. Often times when I am reading it I wonder if these people were not a different religion. They had such a rich faith.
Click to expand...


Ditto. Christianity today looks a lot different, doesn't it?


----------



## coramdeo

sjonee said:


> I have it on my ipod.



May I ask where you got it?
and where did you others get your hard copies?


----------



## CDM

coramdeo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on my ipod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got it?
> and where did you others get your hard copies?
Click to expand...




I could not pass the deal up at WTS books: http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe...n+Prayers+and+Devotions,+Leather+Gift+Edition
Here is the cheaper paperback: https://www.wtsbooks.com/product-ex...on_of_Puritan_Prayers_and_Devotions_Paperback

Even cheaper than cbd.com!


----------



## OPC'n

coramdeo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on my ipod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got it?
> and where did you others get your hard copies?
Click to expand...


Here is the link to where I bought my audio copy.


----------



## PresbyDane

Thanks for that


----------



## coramdeo

OK, I just ordered a copy through a local  christian bookseller. I try do do it that way as often as I can. I once had a Christian Bookstore and could not make a living at it as too many ordered and bought from out of town.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## janimar

I also love that book but often which I knew the specific writers of the prayers. Those Puritans had such a richness in their writings.


----------



## Hamalas

I love my VOV!


----------



## he beholds

I bought mine (paperback) off of Taylor Otwell!!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy2BHome said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. Just received my Leatherbound "Valley of Vision" Puritan Prayerbook. Looking forward to praying as the Puritans prayed as part of my Devotional life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one too and it is one of my favorite books. Often times when I am reading it I wonder if these people were not a different religion. They had such a rich faith.
Click to expand...


When I purchased it this was my sentiment exactly. I used it in a theology course I taught to enhance the call to christian piety. The men adored the work and I began using it when I led worship at my old church. People would request I email them these prayers.

They are quite a powerful tool for the elect to grow from in my opinion


----------



## ww

janimar said:


> I also love that book but often which I knew the specific writers of the prayers. Those Puritans had such a richness in their writings.



I'm with you there.


----------



## forgivenmuch

I have an old paperback edition. I have been wanting to get the leather-bound, but I was wondering, is it that much nicer than the paperback? I noticed that the dimensions were smaller with the leather-bound so I thought it might be better for carrying around.


----------



## ww

forgivenmuch said:


> I have an old paperback edition. I have been wanting to get the leather-bound, but I was wondering, is it that much nicer than the paperback? I noticed that the dimensions were smaller with the leather-bound so I thought it might be better for carrying around.



Haven't seen the paperback version but for the sake of wear and tear I decided to buy the Leather bound version even if it is Bonded Leather. It is quite convenient for carrying along with you wherever you go.


----------



## forgivenmuch

whitway said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old paperback edition. I have been wanting to get the leather-bound, but I was wondering, is it that much nicer than the paperback? I noticed that the dimensions were smaller with the leather-bound so I thought it might be better for carrying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen the paperback version but for the sake of wear and tear I decided to buy the Leather bound version even if it is Bonded Leather. It is quite convenient for carrying along with you wherever you go.
Click to expand...


Thanks brother.


----------



## ww

You are very Welcome!


----------

